

EyeNetra – Your $2 Eye Testing Tool That Works - dkd903
http://gadgetizor.com/eyenetra/7856/

======
Zak
I know this is aimed at the third world, but it would be nice to get tech like
this in the US as well. The health care debate in the US has centered around
_insurance_ to cover high costs, but removing regulatory obstacles to people
using a device like this instead of an expensive optometrist seems like a more
workable solution. Of course, the optometrists might not be happy about it.

~~~
meroliph
I'm not entirely too sure how good EyeNetra is compared to the equipment found
in your optometrist's office, as well as how accurate it is.

~~~
deepGem
I don't even know half of what the optometrist's office does. The bright light
that shines into your eyes, the pupil dilator, all seems unnecessary. Those
alphabet tests - really, the difference between two different 'powers' is so
minimal I can barely make out. Call me a cynic - but the eye exam is an
enormous waste of money and time. This device is perhaps what we need for fast
and reliable eye care.

Oh and let me not even go to the spectacles cost. 150$ for a 'cheap' titanium
frame, ya right :).

~~~
mgkimsal
www.zennioptical.com is probably the place to go then. Get your prescription
here in the states, then offshore the manufacturing of the glasses.

~~~
deepGem
Thanks, I've moved back to India now.

------
jonsen
Next needed is cheap glasses sold separately in half pairs. Bye two halves,
each fitting corresponding eye, then snap them together at the nose bridge.

~~~
pasbesoin
Someone's already made glasses whose lenses are membranes filled with mineral
oil or something similar. They can be "focused" with a screwdriver (adjusting
circumference, ergo pressure and convexity, or some such) -- and, of course,
each lens can be adjusted separately.

They are also, per the articles I saw, cheap to make. Not necessarily a
fashion statement, but supposedly quite functional. If they are for read and
exist in production -- some of these "good idea" articles are just that.

~~~
threepointone
this one -
[http://www.ted.com/talks/josh_silver_demos_adjustable_liquid...](http://www.ted.com/talks/josh_silver_demos_adjustable_liquid_filled_eyeglasses.html)
?

------
TeMPOraL
Last week I was visiting an optician to get a new pair of glasses and I was
thinking if some of the measurements he made could be made with smartphones
instead of expensive equipment. I'm happy to see that this is indeed possible
and is already happening. It's always great to hear about such inventions that
can make people's lives life better.

